# Terracotta Plant Pots



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All

Have now got around to looking/searching for the above. We need about 20 or so good sized pots (diameter circa 80cms and height approx 60 cms) to line the driveway. Either square, round or similar.........open to suggestions.

Am struggling to find what we want...............does anyone know of anyone in the silver coast area who either manufactures or has access to manufacturers of this type of item.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have now got around to looking/searching for the above. We need about 20 or so good sized pots (diameter circa 80cms and height approx 60 cms) to line the driveway. Either square, round or similar.........open to suggestions.
> 
> ...



Rob there are a couple of good places along the Tornado road just past where Silver Coast Financials are located....one on the right and one on the left. Also on the IC2 near Batalha


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Go thru Alcobaça on the road to Aljubarrota & keep going - if you go *straight* across the T lights where the RH turn say's Porto de Mos about 300-400 meters up are several small Potteries which would be more than happy to take on a 20pc order.
Most of them have goods displayed outside.
Will be cheaper & they could make to your design


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ingles said:


> Go thru Alcobaça on the road to Aljubarrota & keep going - if you go *straight* across the T lights where the RH turn say's Porto de Mos about 300-400 meters up are several small Potteries which would be more than happy to take on a 20pc order.
> Most of them have goods displayed outside.
> Will be cheaper & they could make to your design


Thanks for the info I will take a trip out

Rob


----------

